# question about countertop outlets for a wet bar



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm about to rough in a basement that has a wet bar. It is basically just as big if not bigger than most kitchens. It will have roughly 20 feet of countertop space. It doesn't have a cooktop or stove so I would imagine that it is NOT a kitchen. 

My question is do I have to treat this as if it were a kitchen as far as the countertop outlets are concerned. Do I have to have outlets every 48" and if so, do they have to be on 2 seperate 20 amp circuits?


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

It does not sound like this would meet the defintion of a kitchen using Article 100 defintions. I would thing you could just install the receptacles where wanted.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

steelersman said:


> My question is do I have to treat this as if it were a kitchen as far as the countertop outlets are concerned. Do I have to have outlets every 48" and if so, do they have to be on 2 seperate 20 amp circuits?


I've always spaced wet bar receptacles as if it was a kitchen, but IMO, that is not required. And usually one 20 amp circuit for receptacles (fridge on a separate circuit)

If there are no permanent provisions for cooking, none of the kitchen requirements apply


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

steelersman said:


> I'm about to rough in a basement that has a wet bar. It is basically just as big if not bigger than most kitchens. It will have roughly 20 feet of countertop space. It doesn't have a cooktop or stove so I would imagine that it is NOT a kitchen.
> 
> My question is do I have to treat this as if it were a kitchen as far as the countertop outlets are concerned. Do I have to have outlets every 48" and if so, do they have to be on 2 seperate 20 amp circuits?


Separate.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It's not a kitchen so no it doesn't fall under those requirements. 
Look under 210.5(c)1 through 5.
edit: Actually I don't think you need a receptacle at the wet bar at all, could be reading this wrong though. If you install one within 6' of the sink it needs to be GFCI protected though. 210.8(A)(7)


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Separate.


Oops my bad. Good catch.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

About time you show your ugly mug around here :thumbup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Oops my bad. Good catch.


Been awhile, just get out of jail?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> About time you show your ugly mug around here :thumbup:



Yeah I figured you missed me. :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Been awhile, just get out of jail?


No I didn't go to the clink. I've just kind of gotten out of the phase I was in. I don't spend much time on the computer nowadays. I saw your message on my page and replied to you.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> It's not a kitchen so no it doesn't fall under those requirements.
> Look under 210.5(c)1 through 5.
> edit: Actually I don't think you need a receptacle at the wet bar at all, could be reading this wrong though. If you install one within 6' of the sink it needs to be GFCI protected though. 210.8(A)(7)



If on the 2008 cycle- AFCI also. 210-12(B)


----------



## Henderson (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes you do need a receptacle at the wet bar location and it has to be within 2ft of the sink just like your kitchen receptacles, yes this is not a kitchen but there is a requirement! Also unless your super tight on your bid install the extra receptacles your customer will love ya for it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Henderson said:


> Yes you do need a receptacle at the wet bar location and it has to be within 2ft of the sink just like your kitchen receptacles, yes this is not a kitchen but there is a requirement! Also unless your super tight on your bid install the extra receptacles your customer will love ya for it.


Do have a code reference? Because i was looking the other day and couldn't find the wording that said a wet bar countertop required a receptacle.
Also, I can imagine a lot of customers not wanting outlets in the backsplash of wet bar.


----------



## Henderson (Mar 28, 2010)

*Wet bar*

Ok I'm looking at your install from this angle, look at 210.52c where it say similar areas this is why I say 2ft from sink not taking into consideration behind the sink! . Let me no what ya think I feel you need it to meet code and it should be GFCI protected as discussed earlyier. Good luck on your install and rember code is only the minium.


----------



## hiloelectric (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Henderson. According to 210.52.C and C1 a wet bar would be a similar area and would be subject to the 2' rule. 

These could be tied to the existing Kitchen Appliance circuits as stated in 210.52 B3, but I would separate it just as a personal preference. That makes for a lot of receptacles if you leave it tied to the existing. 10 outlets just on the bar.

I would also talk to the homeowners and find out what type of appliances they intend on using on the bar. If they plan on having a lot of appliances in use at that location then you may want to add additional circuits to handle their intended load and not just the minimum of what the code requires.


----------

